# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Đà Nẵng 4 ngày tại KS 4* chỉ với 2.400.000đ/khách

## tanviettravel

*Công ty Tanviet travel xin giới thiệu gói dịch vụ dành cho nhóm khách lẻ với mức giá cực kỳ hấp dẫn với dịch vụ cao cấp tại khách sạn 4 sao. Hãy nhanh tay đăng ký!!!* 
*HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ NẴNG*

Thời gian: *4 ngày 3 đêm*

Số lượng khách: *Từ 2 khách trở lên*

Giá: *2.400.000VNĐ/01khách*

-          *01 phòng Superior tại Khách sạn Mường Thanh 4 sao (nghỉ 2 người/phòng)*
-          *Xe ôtô đưa đón từ sân bay về khách sạn* 
-          *03 Bữa sáng buffet tại khách sạn*
-          *Sử dụng hồ bơi miễn phí* 
-          *Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù tối đa 20.000.000đ/người/vụ.*


-          *Giá áp dụng từ ngày 15/9/2013  đến hết ngày 15/12/2013. Ngày lễ tết cộng thêm phụ thu*
-          *Quý khách có thể tự đặt vé máy bay hoặc liên hệ đặt vé với công ty*
-          *Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm quan thêm các tuyến điểm khác vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với 
chúng tôi* 


*Thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ:* 

*TANVIET TRAVEL* 
*Tel: 04.3625 4759       Fax: 04. 3622 8358*
*Hotline: 090 414 2526 – 098 446 4209*
*Email: tanviet108@vnn.vn / tanviettravel@gmail.com*
*Add: Tầng 2 số 84 Võ Thị Sáu,  Q. Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội*

*Tanviet travel sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những ngày nghỉ thật ý nghĩa!*

----------

